# Bye Patriot



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi guys. I haven't been on here for over a month. But Patriot died this morning  So I thought I'd pay all my betta buddies a visit.

I'm really sad. He was 3 years old and pretty sick, so it wasn't unexpected, but still sad.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful betta Patriot. I am sure you gave him a good life and he did live to quite a reasonable age for a betta so at least he lived out his whole life span..... many poor bettas are lucky to survive a few weeks because of the misconception associated with the conditions in which people believe these fish can survive. I am sure Patriot would thank you for giving him a good home and being a carng owner.

Maybe it is too soon for you to be thinking about this but do you think you will get another betta? Please I would love to see a photo of Partiot if you have one and if you get a new betta would love to see it too.


----------



## kaythenewbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for your sweet comment. I'm considering getting another betta. I was buying food for my community tank yesterday at Petsmart and couldn't keep my eyes off the bettas. But then I saw a blue half-moon and got sad again. When I'm ready, I think a different type and color of betta would be best. Hmmm... now I want to get on Aquabid-haven't been there in ages! :-D

I'm tempted to use this time to upgrade tanks. Patriot was in a 2 gal., but I'm wondering how much a 5 would cost.


----------

